# Ranger Make-over (photoessay)



## wamanning (Sep 1, 2005)

http://brown-snout.com/horology/articles/ranger_makeover/


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Now that's impressive! Well done and welcome to the forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WoW what a 1st post, mind you those 200K each pictures take a while to load in.

Is that your work? Very nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done & welcome to the forum









I do like the look of the original Ranger but I`m not so keen on the Merc hands and it could do with a cyclops IMHO,









No really I`m being serious


----------

